# New addition(s) to the shop.



## waterboy12 (Jul 29, 2013)

I spent about 6 hours yesterday evening rearranging the shop to accommodate some new things. I won't say what they are just yet, I'll let the pictures speak for them selves. But I will say I cleared out about a 15x20 space for it. Pics will be posted later today. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2013)

You should make us guess what it is and offer a prize to the first one who guesses correctly. For example, if a member gets it right you could send them a small bag of sawdust. And if I guess it then I would win the new tool itself. 

Just sayin' . . . .


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2013)

15 x 20, huh? Sounds like you might have acquired an ex girlfriend of mine... She wasn't that big when I dated her, but she's really let herself go last I heard. Looking forward to seeing her in your shop.

See what happens when you tease us?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> 15 x 20, huh? Sounds like you might have acquired an ex girlfriend of mine... She wasn't that big when I dated her, but she's really let herself go last I heard. Looking forward to seeing her in your shop.
> 
> See what happens when you tease us?



:rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:

Hey Doc is she still wearing the same zip code?


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 29, 2013)

A 15x20 area is either for a CNC router table or a sliding table saw, or maybe just a regular table saw?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2013)

I think a table saw is a good guess. I know he already has a new lathe so that ain't it. Pretty sure I remember him having a bandsaw. So I'm in the table saw camp and maybe a dust collector. He made a nice coffee table earlier this year and said it was his first foray into flat work so maybe the flat bug finally grabbed him. Maybe got a jointer and/or planer and/or sander too. 

So my official guess is he got flat stuff.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Y'all are getting closer!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Picked up these benches this afternoon. I know they don't look like much but the bigger one was the one I learned on. The first time I ever hit a chisel with a mallet was on this bench and was probably 16 years ago. It has a lot of sentimental value. 2 vises have already been ordered for it. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zpsb26b85aa.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zps9c4afcb0.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zpsf28ada17.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zps4c6348e5.jpg

Sorry for the let down. But I would love a new table saw or jointer or any of the things y'all guessed, but when he offered it to me I had to jump on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2013)

Very cool, I understand the significance of it. Your shop is shaping up nicely, cept it's too clean.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice shop- I knew Kevin was wrong- most men do not like flat stuff  Especially the doc. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2013)

WOWWWW WEEEEEE your floor- it is clean- If you saw the floor or hell the ceiling of my shop right now you would have the big one.................... Again nice shop!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> WOWWWW WEEEEEE your floor- it is clean- If you saw the floor or hell the ceiling of my shop right now you would have the big one.................... Again nice shop!!!!!!!



In the last pic there is a mountain of saw dust on the floor  Just scatter that all around and I'll be comfy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2013)

Agreed with those above - nice shop but way to clean. I feel like a rat in a coffee can in mine - I've gone too far to the dark side...


----------



## waterboy12 (Jul 29, 2013)

No more sawdust pile....

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zps005f1433.jpg


----------

